# Brauche Hilfe bei Filmsuche



## darkKO (13. Dezember 2011)

Und zwar suche ich einen bestimmten Film, den ich vor einiger Zeit mal gesehen habe. 

Im großen und ganzen geht es darum, dass sich mehrere Leute in einer Wohnung zum Essen treffen, dann allerdings einer nach dem anderem stirbt (durch "Unfälle" und Mord). An mehr kann ich mich leider nicht mehr erinnern. 

Ich weiß, alles bissel dürftig, aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand bei der Suche behilflich sein.


----------



## inzpekta (13. Dezember 2011)

Boaahhh... kannst du das noch weiter einschränken?
Jahrgang ungefähr?
Eher lustig?

Mir fällt da nur "Murder by death" ein... ist aber aus den 70ern


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2011)

Eine Leiche zum Dessert?


----------



## derP4computer (13. Dezember 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Eine Leiche zum Dessert?


 Der ist klasse!


----------



## dj*viper (13. Dezember 2011)

war irgendein bekannter schauspieler dabei?
mehr info wäre echt gut...

Hier mal ein paar filme, die es sein könnten:

*-Eine Leiche zum Dessert*

*-Alle Mörder sind schon da*

*-Last Supper – Die Henkersmahlzeit*


----------



## Sasori (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich suche auch einen film, der war vor paar Monaten auf Pro7.

Also, eine Frau hat ihre schwester in Frankreich, (Paris glaube ich) besucht, und sind in den Katakomben, sie läuft von so einen Henker weg, wo sich aber am ende rausstellt das es ein Freund ihrer schwester war und Sie hat den halt umgebracht. Dnach schrie ihre schwester Sie an und Sie tötet dann einfach alles und jeden und dann sieht man wie sie aus den Katakomben geht und in ihr Auto steigt (Sie voller Blut) und wegfährt.

Bekannte schauspieler keine AHnung. Was ich noch dazu sagen kann, das bei der Disco, die wird später von Polizisten überrannt.


----------



## onslaught (14. Dezember 2011)

Das große Fressen

Haste vielleicht den gemeint ?


----------



## Micha77 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich könnte auch maL eure Hilfe brauchen,und zwar such ich einen Film von einem schizophrenen Mathe Professor der sich einbildet das die russen ihn holen wollen,weil es ihm eine seiner Fantasiefiguren einreder,weiterhin bildete er sich noch ein kleines Mädchen und einen Rothaarigen Mann ein.Am Ende des Films kommt ein Zeitungsredaktuer zu dem Mann,der inzwischen Studenten unterrichtet aber es schafft seine Fantasiefiguren zu ignorieren.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (14. Dezember 2011)

@ Micha77: *A Beautiful Mind* mit Russell Crowe, hm?


----------



## dj*viper (15. Dezember 2011)

warum meldet sich der TE nicht mehr? wäre schön zu wissen, ob er den film gefunden hat...


----------



## darkKO (15. Dezember 2011)

Ah ja, sry.

Nein, der gesuchte Film war bisher noch nicht dabei. Ich hab leider auch keinerlei weitere Infos über den Film. Ich glaube mich aber zu erinnern zu können, dass der Hauptprotagonist eine Frau war.


----------



## Micha77 (18. Dezember 2011)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:
			
		

> @ Micha77: A Beautiful Mind mit Russell Crowe, hm?



Danke.Bist der beste


----------

